# يعنى اية cnc



## eng:hesham yasin (29 يناير 2012)

هو يعنى اية هندسة cnc وبيتدرج تحت مجاال اية بالظبط 
انا فى اعداادى هندسة ومشووفتش التخصص دة عندنا 
ويريت حد يوووقووولى نبزة مختصرة عنو ومجالات العمل لانى اول مرة اعرف عنو واسمع عنو


----------



## zamalkawi (29 يناير 2012)

eng:hesham yasin قال:


> هو يعنى اية هندسة cnc وبيتدرج تحت مجاال اية بالظبط
> انا فى اعداادى هندسة ومشووفتش التخصص دة عندنا
> ويريت حد يوووقووولى نبزة مختصرة عنو ومجالات العمل لانى اول مرة اعرف عنو واسمع عنو



أخي السي إن سي ليس تخصصا هندسيا، وإنما فئة من الماكينات التي تستخدم في الإنتاج
يمكنك مطالعة مزيد من التفاصيل عنه في الرابط التالي
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CNC
وبعد أن تعرف المعلومات الأساسية عنه يمكنك أن تتوجه بأي سؤال يدور في بالك، وسيحاول الأعضاء إجابتك قدر استطاعتهم


----------



## eng:hesham yasin (29 يناير 2012)

zamalkawi قال:


> أخي السي إن سي ليس تخصصا هندسيا، وإنما فئة من الماكينات التي تستخدم في الإنتاج
> يمكنك مطالعة مزيد من التفاصيل عنه في الرابط التالي
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/cnc
> وبعد أن تعرف المعلومات الأساسية عنه يمكنك أن تتوجه بأي سؤال يدور في بالك، وسيحاول الأعضاء إجابتك قدر استطاعتهم



متشكر جدا يا بااشا :77::77::77:
انا اصدى المجال او المكن دة تبع تخصص اية


----------



## eng:hesham yasin (29 يناير 2012)

بس اللينك بالانجليش يريت لو عربى


----------



## ُEng.khaled (30 يناير 2012)

هو عموما دراسه ماكينات السي ان سي وبرمجه ماكينات السي ان سي دى ماده درسناها فى ترم من ضمن المواد اللى درسناها فى هندسه الانتاج وموجوده كمان فى قسم الميكاترونيكس


----------



## zamalkawi (30 يناير 2012)

eng:hesham yasin قال:


> بس اللينك بالانجليش يريت لو عربى



أخي، هل ستدرس الهندسة بالإنجليزية أم بالعربية؟
على كل حال على اليسار تجد قامة باللغات المتاحة، ومنها العربية، ولكن المعلومات المذكورة في النسخة العربية أقل بكثير من مثيلتها بالنسخة الإنجليزية
ولو تعرف لغة أجنبية أخرى بأفضل مما تعرف الإنجليزية، فافتح رابطها، ربما تجد فيه ما تريد
بالنسبة لي، أنا أقوم حاليا بترجمة كتاب من أفضل ما كتب عن ماكينات الإنتاج (وبه جزء عن السي إن سي) ولكن العمل به بطيء جدا بسبب انشغالي، لذا لا تتوقع أن أنتهي من ترجمة الكتاب قبل عام على الأقل




eng:hesham yasin قال:


> انا اصدى المجال او المكن دة تبع تخصص اية


حسب
فلو أنك تقصد العمل على هذه الماكينات وبرمجتها، فأقرب مجال لهذا هو هندسة الإنتاج

أما لو تقصد تصميمها وتطويرها، فهذه الماكينات تشبه الروبوت في كونها معدة ميكانيكية وبها تحكم كمبيوتري على حركاتها
وبالتالي فأقرب قسم للإلمام بنظرة عامة على الماكينة هو الميكاترونكس، ولكن بدون تخصص
أما للتخصص في جزء معين من الماكينة، فهناك التصميم الميكانيكي وهو المعني بالأجزاء الميكانيكية للماكينة وبتحسين ديناميكيتها ودقتها
وللجزء الخاص بالدرايف والمحركات، فهناك قسم القوى الكهربية
وللجزء الخاص بالتحكم في المحركات فهناك قسم الميكاترونكس وهناك قسم هندسة الإلكترونيات والتحكم وهناك قسم القوى الكهربية (كل هؤلاء يدرسون التحكم في المحركات بدرجات متفاوتة)
وللجزء الخاص ببرنامج التحكم فهناك قسم هندسة الحاسب الآلي
وللجزء الخاص بوظائف الماكينة هناك قسم المسكاترونكس وقسم الأتمتة

لو تخصصت في الهندسة الميكانيكية، فلا مشكلة، يمكنك شراء باقي الأشياء مثل الدرايف والسوفتوير، وببعض الخبرة يمكنك أن تحدد وظائف الماكينة دون الحاجة لمهندس أتمتة
ولو درست ميكاترونكس، فببعض المجهود من الممكن أن تلم بالجزء الميكانيكي وبالجزء الكهربي

ولكن، ضع في اعتبارك أن أفضل شيء لصناعة ماكينة احترافية هو العمل ضمن فريق عمل متعدد الخبرات والتخصصات


----------



## eng:hesham yasin (30 يناير 2012)

zamalkawi قال:


> أخي، هل ستدرس الهندسة بالإنجليزية أم بالعربية؟
> على كل حال على اليسار تجد قامة باللغات المتاحة، ومنها العربية، ولكن المعلومات المذكورة في النسخة العربية أقل بكثير من مثيلتها بالنسخة الإنجليزية
> ولو تعرف لغة أجنبية أخرى بأفضل مما تعرف الإنجليزية، فافتح رابطها، ربما تجد فيه ما تريد
> بالنسبة لي، أنا أقوم حاليا بترجمة كتاب من أفضل ما كتب عن ماكينات الإنتاج (وبه جزء عن السي إن سي) ولكن العمل به بطيء جدا بسبب انشغالي، لذا لا تتوقع أن أنتهي من ترجمة الكتاب قبل عام على الأقل
> ...


بجد الف الف الف الف شكر يابااااشا ومتاسف لتعبك مرة تاانية بجد استفدت خلاص وعرفت الليلة ماشية اززاى :77:
ولو على الانجليش اعدادىهندسة عندنا مش كلها انجليش معظم الموااد ومواد عربى وشكرا مرة تاانية لتعب حضرتك


----------

